# como conectar un flip flop 7474 en circuit maker



## fivefingerdeath (May 15, 2011)

hola buenas tardes tengan uds. solo quiero pedir ayuda de como conectar un flip flop 7474, lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo un proyecto de llamador de turnos como el de los bancos, pero el problema que no se guarda el registro, pero la maestra nos dijo que teniamos que utilizar el 7474 pero no se como conectarlo en el circuit maker. adjunto el archivo solo para que me digan como conectarlo gracias!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 16, 2011)

Hola fivefingerdeath

Si estás diciendo que no sabes como conectar el 7474 en CircuitMaker, quiere decir que en otro simulador si sabes.

Creo que el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta te serviría, analízalo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fivefingerdeath (May 16, 2011)

Hola, buenos dias, muchisimas gracias, esto era lo que necesitaba, neta que me sacaste de un apurto = ]


----------



## fivefingerdeath (May 17, 2011)

hola sabes, que ya jalo el diseño, pero al momento de pasarlo a protoboar los pines que quedan si nada no se mandarlos a tierra o a voltaje espero me ayudes


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2011)

Hola fivefingerdeath

A cuáles PIN's te refieres ?.

La nQ de los Flip-Flip's en la parte baja del Diagrama no se conectan a nada.
En el decodificador 74LS47 hay 3 PIN's que pudieran quedar sin conección. Test, RBI, RBO.

O te refieres a las entradas del 74147 ?
Si así es, en el ProtoBoard debes conectar unos interruptores pequeñitos llamados Dip-Switch o unos botones pequeñitos también. tal como aparesen en el diagrama.
Por un lado van al 74147 y por el otro a tierra. tierra es el negativo de la fuente de alimentación.

busca las hojas de datos de los IC' para ver donde se conecta el positivo y negativo de la fuente de alimentacion 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fivefingerdeath (May 17, 2011)

ah ok, mira sabes, que en el integrado 7447, estoy mirando la hoja de datos en el pin 3, 4 y 5 aparece lamp test, out  e in esas no supe a que se conectan y en el integrado 7490 en el pin 4 y 13 hay dos NC esas a que se conectarian... gracias por tu tiempo.. saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2011)

Hola fivefingerdeath

Mejor dejame ver tu circuito en el formato de tu simulador.
en el que yo te adjunté no hay ningún 7490.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fivefingerdeath (May 17, 2011)

ok aqui te dejo el circuito ya final, espero me puedas ayudar, estoy batallando mucho con la conexion... y lo peor que es para mañana el proyecto = [, aqui te dejo la simulacion en el circuit maker ya todo, es que aparte agregue unos contadores, digamos que es un circuito como el de los bancos .


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2011)

Hola fivefingerdeath

Dejame darle una revizada. espero estar a tiempo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2011)

Hola fivefingerdeath

Por qué haces los diagramas tan exageradamente grandes, es más difícil el leerlos y comprenderlos.
Quité los LED’s que tenias en los Botones y agregué un botón de Reset para borrar todo en un momento dado.

7447: 
El PIN 3 TEST Lamp, cuando lo conectas a tierra se encienden todos los segmentos del Display. Es para probarlo.
El PIN 5 RBI es para que cuando en sus entradas tiene un 0 (0000) no encienda el Display. Este se utiliza para Cuando por ejemplo son 2 Display’s en el de las decenas no encienda el 0. En lugar de encender 05, enciende solo el 5.
El PIN 4 RBO se utiliza junto con el RBI para que por ejemplo el número 105, el 0 de las decenas si encienda, no así cuando es 05.

7490:
Tiene 2 juegos de entradas para restablecerlo.
Con MR1(2) “Y” MR2(3) se restablece a 0 y con MS1(6) “Y” MS2(7) se restablece a 9. Los Números entre paréntesis son los números de PIN.

Toda esta información viene en las hojas de datos de los IC’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fivefingerdeath (May 20, 2011)

hola, muchas gracias, si me sirvio mucho y pues si quedo el proyecto gracias por todo.


----------

